# Want to get better



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is the second attempt at painting Athena. Please look at it closely and tell my how I can make this picture better. I will be doing a third attempt eventually and I'm trying to apply all the suggestions I'm getting with each picture. My goal is to get two good portraits of each grandchild, so I'm sure by the time I've done that you all will be sick of seeing pictures of my grandkids if you aren't already.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Amazing work Terry, my only input would be attention to detail, I have no knowledge pertaining to mixing colours or technique.

Her left (as we look at the photo) nostril could be shaped more accurately.
The eyebrows could be wider, and maybe a little lighter.
The eyelashes are a bit too prominent.
The contours created by the shadow on her left cheek will give you the shape of the cheekbone, so if concentrate on getting that right, it will give you an even better likeness.

You have done a job, so far, you can be proud of. 
So please take these comments, in the way they are intended, as help.
Obviously I am a Graphite artist, so my help is limited, but I hope someone can chime in with something maybe more useful. 

Looking forward to seeing more from you Terry.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL - I too am a graphite artist so my assistance in painting is nil sadly. I agree with everything that has been said so far. GREAT job. You really are getting better and better. 

I would like to see you work on your eyes a bit more. Look at how the highlighting of the eye hits in the photograph vs. how you have painted it. Due to differences in highlighting your painted eyes are looking down and to the right (as you are looking at it)--at something off the picture and not straight at you as in the photograph. Not to say it's bad..I actually like how you have her looking off the page. It's almost as if is she is in deep thought. I wouldn't change it on this one at at all because it really works well but maybe for the next one.

I would also like to see a little more depth in the top part of her hair. The painting looks a little flat on top but if you look at the photograph there is a distinct shading at the part. 

The area around the mouth. Look closely at your painting and you will see on the right side (as you are facing it) you have a very noticeable crease from the nose to the bottom of the mouth. I would try to lessen the harshness of that line if possible.

Overall I am very impressed. You are doing great.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You'll be seeing a lot more from me Carl, I can promise you that. Thank you for your critique. I'm so new at this. Mixing colors is very hard for me. I know eventually it won't be but right now it is still so new. I start out with what I think will work then add a little of this and a little of that and just keep trying until I get something that I think will work. It's a real trial and error process. I usually mix up more than I could use on three pictures because I have to keep adding colors to get close to what I want. 

I'll study your suggestions and keep them in mind on the next go around. 

I'm willing to take it as slow as need be to get a good picture. But honestly I think it takes talent not only tenacity to get it right and I know my talent is limited. However practice can improve even limited talent.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The paint may be wet enough still for me to make some of the corrections you mentioned Chanda. I think I can lighten the crease in the cheek on the right side a bit still. 

The top of the head didn't come out well in the photo because it was still wet and it reflected the light. I actually did put in a good contrast at the part line but it can't be seen because it looks like sparkles all over the top from the reflection.

I don't know why I had so much trouble with the eyes on this one. But I agree with what you and Carl both said and I appreciate your input. It's the only way to improve. To let others point out the blunders.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Any better?*

I softened the crease going from the noise to form the right cheek. I tried to decrease some of the eyelashes. I thickened and lighten(just a bit) the eyebrows. I'm afraid to mess with the left cheek bone at this stage but I know it's the contrast of the face that has been my most prominent problem in all my pictures. I did try to work on the left nostril but I'm not sure I made it any better. I may have made it worse.

I really don't like the way the mouth looks but I feel it's a good likeness to what the picture shows. It looks to me like her lip is swollen on the left side. I wish I had a better picture but everyone I have has something objectionable with it.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Give yourself a pat on the back Terry, you have done a great job.
The small changes have definitely made an improvement. 

Attention to detail is key in achieving a real likeness, whether it is the creases at the side of a mouth, the dimple in a chin or the slight upturn of a nose.
Proportions have to be correct, but the hair gives you some wiggle room, as it can change with the gust of the wind.

You have made real progress in such a short space of time, and it's a pleasure watching you blossom.

Really well done.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you so much Carl and Chanda for your help. It doesn't matter that neither of you use oil. You both have very good observation skills and can see what tweaks are needed.

Today I'm going to fix the hair at the base of the picture. That is really messed up.


----------

